# Do 6mm Savinelli's work with other filters?



## sirwalter (Jun 11, 2012)

Hello,
I have been considering getting my first Savinelli pipe with a 6mm filter. I was wondering if I would be able to use other brands filters? I'm specifically interested in the 6mm Natur meerschaum filters. 

Are there other 6mm filters people would suggest for Savinelli's? Particularly charcoal or Meerschaum. 

It seems that most people don't use the filters, I haven't been able to find much info on the topic. Thanks very much for any help.


----------



## DrRus (Jun 5, 2012)

Don't know about the meer filters, but charcoal filters don't fit in a Savi pipe.

I use the balsa filters fatefully, unless I forget to (lol) - it makes no difference as far as taste or draw.
Charcoal filters, however, do alter the draw and the taste, I think it's mostly the paper rather than the "charcoal" that does it and I have tried every brand you can think of.


----------



## sirwalter (Jun 11, 2012)

Ok that is very good to know the charcoal ones don't fit. Im guessing that means there is a very good chance the meerschaum ones don't either.

Thanks, I really appreciate that info.


----------



## sirwalter (Jun 11, 2012)

Ok just to do a little follow up, I asked a couple of pipe shops and was told that the 6mm white elephant meerschaum filters fit just fine. I also found a youtube video of someone demonstrating one in a Savinelli. In general the shops seemed to think a savinelli would be fine with any of the standard 6mm filters. 

DrRus could you tell me what brand charcoal filters didn't fit so I can avoid them? Im guessing length is the issue, but Im not sure.

Thanks again for the help.


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

Worst case scenario, they smoke fine without any filter or adapter. The companies that sell filtered pipes in the US market stress the importance of the adapter, but it's only to collect an add-on sale. Sans adapter and filter, the draw is just fine. I smoke 9mm filter pipes without any filter or adapter too, and it's all good.


----------



## DrRus (Jun 5, 2012)

sirwalter said:


> Ok just to do a little follow up, I asked a couple of pipe shops and was told that the 6mm white elephant meerschaum filters fit just fine. I also found a youtube video of someone demonstrating one in a Savinelli. In general the shops seemed to think a savinelli would be fine with any of the standard 6mm filters.
> 
> DrRus could you tell me what brand charcoal filters didn't fit so I can avoid them? Im guessing length is the issue, but Im not sure.
> 
> Thanks again for the help.


All the charcoal 6mm are the same, it doesn't matter which brand. I smoke Savi mainly and tried a Brebbia, Junior, a generic filter (had them laying around in the drawer) - they all don't fit in any of my Savis, so those shops are misleading you (on purpose or not).
It's not the length issue, but the diameter of the filters - they are simply just as wide as the shank itself - there is no way you can fit them into a Savi. The Savinelli pipes only take Savinelli filters.

If you want to smoke with charcoal filters - take a look at the Stanwell 6mm line. They are fine pipes. Stay away from Vauen.

Do you mind sharing the reason behind trying to stick a foul 6mm filter instead of the great balsa wood in your Savi?



> Worst case scenario, they smoke fine without any filter or adapter. The companies that sell filtered pipes in the US market stress the importance of the adapter, but it's only to collect an add-on sale. Sans adapter and filter, the draw is just fine. I smoke 9mm filter pipes without any filter or adapter too, and it's all good.


Agreed. There is no difference in taste or draw, whether you insert the balsa filter or not. I never use the adapter - it falls off when cleaning and makes thing more messy than they should be; sometimes it whistles, too


----------



## sirwalter (Jun 11, 2012)

Thanks for letting me know that, definitely appreciated. I have to admit part of my goal is to get a pipe that uses those meerschaum filters though. I used one in Europe and I was pretty impressed. Im just wondering if I can satisfy my craving for a savinelli at the same time. If (ok...when) I end up getting one I will try a few types of filters and see how it goes, I will do my best to update this thread.


----------



## sirwalter (Jun 11, 2012)

"All the charcoal 6mm are the same, it doesn't matter which brand. I smoke Savi mainly and tried a Brebbia, Junior, a generic filter (had them laying around in the drawer) - they all don't fit in any of my Savis, so those shops are misleading you (on purpose or not)."

Ok that is really good to know. I wonder why there is so much conflicting info about this. 

"Do you mind sharing the reason behind trying to stick a foul 6mm filter instead of the great balsa wood in your Savi?"

Im not opposed to the balsa filter, Im just curious if I have the option of other filters. My impression of the balsa filter is it doesnt filter nearly as well as the charcoal and meerschaum filters.


----------



## sirwalter (Jun 11, 2012)

Unfortunately my post count is too low to post links- but on youtube the video "Savinelli Clark's Favorite Brownblast Pipe" shows someone inserting a white elephant meerschaum filter with no issues at all into a savinelli.


----------



## DrRus (Jun 5, 2012)

sirwalter said:


> Unfortunately my post count is too low to post links- but on youtube the video "Savinelli Clark's Favorite Brownblast Pipe" shows someone inserting a white elephant meerschaum filter with no issues at all into a savinelli.


Yeah, I feel the same way - I wish I could post a pic of a charcoal filter next to a Savi shank, lol

Maybe in after a few more posts...

Can't say anything about the meer filters, though


----------



## sirwalter (Jun 11, 2012)

Ha, I wish you could too. It just strikes me as odd that a 6mm filter would be anything other than 6mm, charcoal or not. Most of the charcoal filters I come across are 9mm.


----------



## DrRus (Jun 5, 2012)

sirwalter said:


> Ha, I wish you could too. It just strikes me as odd that a 6mm filter would be anything other than 6mm, charcoal or not. Most of the charcoal filters I come across are 9mm.


Oh, I am sure that the 6mm filters are indeed 6mm in diameter. I think the Savi shank hole however is not.


----------



## Machurtado (Nov 11, 2009)

The savinellu I bought came with the insert for free but I seem to always use the filters.


----------



## DrRus (Jun 5, 2012)

I think I am just 1 post away from photos


----------



## DrRus (Jun 5, 2012)

Not the best pictures


----------



## sirwalter (Jun 11, 2012)

Hey thanks for taking those pics, really appreciate that and your help.


----------



## sirwalter (Jun 11, 2012)

If you go to youtube and paste: /watch?v=7RtHOCU3RYQ That is a video that shows exactly what Im hoping for. lol Unfortunately its not in English, but 2 minutes in he opens a box of 6mm white elephant meerschaum filters and with no effort slips one it into a savinelli.


----------



## DrRus (Jun 5, 2012)

sirwalter said:


> If you go to youtube and paste: /watch?v=7RtHOCU3RYQ That is a video that shows exactly what Im hoping for. lol Unfortunately its not in English, but 2 minutes in he opens a box of 6mm white elephant meerschaum filters and with no effort slips one it into a savinelli.


I see what you are saying. 
Never seen those meer filters, but they are definitely way thinner and longer than a standard 6mm filter. But if it works on the video - then it works for all the Savi pipes that are made to take the 6mm balsa, since they all have the same diameter bore.

P.S. That was a gorgeous Savinelli


----------

